# $22 Red Dot with Great Reviews



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting for sure. I did not read through all or even most of the 479 reviews, but for $22?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y3SZEJC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=thegunfeed-20&linkId=3c131b7dff04c0e0fad607feea8c3f62


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------

